# Installing Single Glass Blocks Into Drywall/Stucco...



## Zeigh (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,

I plan to install single 8x8 inch glass blocks in an existing wall and need some help understanding how it will interface with the drywall and stucco. There seems to be very little information online about separately installed glass blocks.

Now, I have done custom wood framing and drywall projects, as well as stucco, but am just having a hard time envisioning how the two would merge with the glass block. Building fifteen holes from scratch will certainly be labor intensive, so I also found this product line that would help greatly with finishing:

http://www.glassblockconstruction.com/installation-systems/products/aluminium-frame/

Unfortunately, the manufacturer is overseas and has no USA distributor, so the cost for such a small project may not be worth it. Anyone know of a similar product more easily available?

Any other ideas or comments?


Peace,
Dr. Z.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

What is the thickness of the block and the wall and do you want them flush with inside, outside or middle if not the same as wall?
Is this new construction?


----------



## Zeigh (Jun 20, 2012)

Robpo said:


> What is the thickness of the block and the wall and do you want them flush with inside, outside or middle if not the same as wall?
> Is this new construction?



Sorry for leaving out some details. As mentioned, the wall is 8" wood framing with stucco exterior and drywall interior. The glass blocks will be 8"x8"x4", with the exterior surface flush with the stucco wall. All holes will be between the existing studs. Here is an initial design model of the project (attached)...


Peace,
Dr. Z.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like a tuff one. Other then cutting out about a 16 inch section of stucco and sheetrock all the way around the corner of house and framing for each block, flashing, returning sheetrock to glass using corner-bead and J-channel where it hits the glass, running J-channel around each block and caulking then patching the stucco I can't think of another way.


----------

